# Trail Runs



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

So another trainer at the gym I work at has been asking me to join her and some friends on a trail run in rhode island. She said her buddy brings his dog Doober and that I was welcome to take Otto. I was kind of hesitant because Otto is a crazy man on the trails and I never know how other dogs will react. She reassured me that his dog was really sweet from what she could remember.

We met up this afternoon. Her friend drives a van with tinted windows. I could tell from the silhouette of the dog's head that he had to have been a gun dog - a Weimaraner maybe or a GSP. Well when her buddy got out he complimented Otto for being a good looking dog - I asked him what type he had and he said "a Vizsla!" 

I was pumped!! Doober and Otto got along well. We ran 5 miles over leaves, rocks, boulders, fallen trees - it was Awesome!! I have never done this type of trail running - there were some really steep hills and just a lot of obstacles that required a lot of concentration. 

We ran into a good amount of people and dogs along the way. For the most part we just scurried by but when we came across a 7 month old V I had to stop and chat for a minute!!

All and all - I can't wait for next week for the next run! For those of you that chose a vizsla for a running partner but only ever run on the road - I highly recommend taking your pup out for a trail run! It's great for human and dog! A wild experience


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Jealous, jealous, jealous, jealous and did I mention jealous!! I'm just waiting to get to that magic number of 18 months to do just that!!!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

I cannot wait! Milo just turned 5 months and so far we've done off leash hikes which she LOVES. Enjoy your running partner!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds as if a good time was had by all.

If you're ever running in Pachaug, or Arcadia, and speedy little rocket V goes by, she's mine. I'll be somewhere behind her. :-[


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

AT,

You won't have to wait that long IMO. Others might disagree. As I understand it, you only have to wait for the on leash runs because they are so rhythmic and their bodies aren't allowed to move freely. It would seem silly for me to hold off from running with him - he does the same crazy running when we walk in the woods - the only difference is the distance (but we have walked over 5 miles before). Yesterday he ran up ahead and back then behind, sniffed, then all over again! 

Thanks Eastbayer! 

Gunnr,
I will keep my eyes peeled for Ms. Gunner! I think her and Otto would just go nuts together!


----------



## KingCoop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think I bumped into you guys yesterday. I had the Vizsla pup named Cooper. I have been meaning to join this site and was reminded when you mentioned it yesterday. 

I am glad you all enjoyed your run, it is a very beautiful spot that I bring Cooper to often. Maybe I will see you all there again soon.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey KingCoop!

I'm happy you joined! This forum is AMAZING! So helpful with all of the early puppy questions and just a great place to share experiences and connect with other V people!  We plan to head back there next Saturday! We are from South Coast MA. We get together pretty frequently with other Vs from all over MA... if you are ever interested, there is a MA Vizsla Walk thread - feel free to join us!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, just like *AcadianTornado* - I'm jealous! I wish I could run like that...but, unfortunately, running is my least favorite sport. Sounds like you had a great time! 

Hi, *KingCoop* and welcome! I have two Vs, and we are in Foxboro, MA!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Yay OM! Vs were made for trail running (and mountain biking )! I road run with Lulu most of the time after work (my husband takes our one vehicle to work) but once a week my friend and I take ourselves and the dogs (she has a boxer) trail running. It's the best. Lu is just so agile and flies over/darts around obstacles. I fall much more than she does lol. 

Looking forward to hearing more about yours and everyone else's trail running adventures with their Vs this fall/winter. It's my fave time of year to get out running on the trails with Lulu because she's insatiable in this cold weather! 

I'm looking to do some more trail races this year. Anyone else? I did one last year and it was fun but the terrain was a bit tame


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

They sure are! I am oiut mountain biking every saturday with Brodi he loves it just as much as me and this time of year in the lake distict is baeutiful! 

This pic was taken last Saturday in Grizedale Forest, awesome winter ride with my best mate!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

*littlelulu* - I couldn't agree with you more! Otto never ceases to fascinate me when he bobs and weaves through the woods!! There were a few fallen trees in our path this last Saturday. As we approached them, I became instictively nervous that Otto wouldn't make it over if he attempted to leap - and then, before I knew it, he'd be flying over the fallen tree (and rocks on the other side) with EASE! It amazes me how they have such an awareness of their bodies in space. 

I'm training for a marathon in February - and then I just agreed to compete in a couple of obstacle races in May and August (with the same group I ran with Sat.) - I never knew there were actual trail races! (or is that the same as obstacle races, such as Tough Mudder?) That would be awesome - something that I'd be interested in giving a whirl!


*BrodiVizsla* - thanks for sharing that pic! Looks like a great time!!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

OM - I know how you feel! Lulu is so agile but I find myself still gasping when she flies through something that any normal creature would get caught up in! The worst are felled trees with branches sticking up everywhere. I always think that she's going to impale or scratch herself when she flies over them at mach speed but she always makes it through unscathed . I do put a chest protector on her though, which has been brilliant (pic below). That gives me some peace of mind.

That's awesome that you're training for a marathon! I do a couple of halfs every year but haven't worked up the courage to do a full! Is it your first? Yeah, trail and obstacle races are different. I did my first obstacle race this past summer and it was super fun! The only trail race I did was a 10k this summer on a flat gravel trail (we call them Rails to Trails up here, they're old rail lines), but there are definitely ones on singletrack trails in the woods. They're not as numerous as road races around here, though (Nova Scotia, Canada). Where do you live? I'm sure a google search would turn some up! Most places have trail running clubs that organize group runs and races.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Lulu looks great in that picture! She's on top of the world and she knows it 

Yes, this is my first . I've done 2 half marathons a couple of years ago.. I didn't train properly for those - they were sort of Last minute decisions so I struggled by mile 11! Since I am training for this one, I'm hoping I won't feel completely out of gas for the last couple of miles 

I'm much more excited about the obstacle races! That's much more up my alley! I'm from Massachusetts - i'll have to check out what kind of trail racing goes on around here.. A whole new world


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I live on the North Downs and on the weekends we go out in the woods for a good run. It is great fun running with Mac. However when we hit steep hills he flies up them while I struggle!!! It amazes me how easy they can scale a hill.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Born36,

I know! How do they do it?! Otto has never been on an actual 5 mile run before and yet he was running circles around us! Literally!! They're just awesome!


----------

